# Digging up a Brand New 1957 Plymouth



## Bob Wright (Jun 10, 2007)

The city of Tulsa Ok buried 50 years ago a brand new model 1957 Plymouth Belvidere in a time capsule, it will be dug up this week...Bob
http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/us/20070610_LAND_FEATURE/index.html#


----------



## clearance (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that Bob. I would like to see how she looks when they pull her up.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 15, 2007)

not looking good for the ole plymouth  found this link 
http://www.kotv.com/e-clips/?id=6717


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 16, 2007)

*unveiling*

http://www.kotv.com/e-clips/?id=6761


----------

